# new guy in southern ohio



## nanoshell (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi guys, I'm new here and totally new to fishing. I traded my van for a 1993
nitro bass boat for something new to do. We live in Moscow ohio about 15
minutes from the Chilo boat ramp on 52. I want to do some fishing but need some help on techniques, lures, baits etc. If any of you guys are in my area
I wouldn't mind tagging along with you sometime just to learn a few things.

larry


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Larry-
Welcome to the site. There is a lot of useful information on here, and every member is very helpful. I have never fished on the Ohio, so I can't help you there, but I am sure that a lot of the tactics used on the Ohio are the same for other rivers and lakes. What kind of fish are you interested in targeting?


----------



## Cheesehead Cory (May 16, 2004)

For artificial lures, I do well with 2" or 3" curlytails on 1/16 and 1/8 oz jigheads respectively, and 8th oz inline spinners such as roostertails. You'll catch a nice mix of fish beating the banks with these.

For cats, fish a 3-way rig or a slip rig (my preference) with a 1 to 3 oz. sinker depending on the current. I prefer shad or cut skipjack, but have had success with chicken liver, shrimp, cut white bass or live bluegills. A good fish finder can help you figure out where to fish, but a general rule is deeper in the daytime and shallower at night. If you don't get a bite in 20 min., move. You'll get on them eventually.

There's a lot of good info in previous threads on this forum. The search button can get you on top of the learning curve in a hurry.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

As the previous poster said, casting the shoreline with a 3 or 4 inch chartruse or white twister tail will put fish in the boat. I prefer a 3/8 oz Gatmazu (sp) jig head, but that's just me.

Shoreline fishing is tough right now. One fish an hour is not that unusual right now. Hopefully, it will start to pick up soon.

As always, watch for jumps or surface activity.


----------



## mjgood (Nov 20, 2007)

check out myoutdoortv.com and the is alot of good info fishing. Good luck...


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

I haven't been out much this summer, but when the water temps drop a bit and we finally get some rain I'll be out after the wipers and white bass. I live about 5 minutes from Chilo on the other side below Felicity. Shoot me a PM sometime and maybe we can get together at Meldahl.

As for help on techniques, lures, baits, etc. just do a quick search on the forums here for the area you are targeting and the species and I suspect you'll find plenty of information. I also agree with the info already given on spinners, curly tails, etc. I'd also add a swim shad type bait like a Sassy Shad...good for white bass, wipers, and smallies.


Cw


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Buy yourself about 20 1/2 oz chrome jigging spoons and take your new boat to the wall at meldal . Drop it to the bottom raise it about a foot and repeat about a million times . I would wait until the water temps are in the 50's .


----------

